# Grizzly G1018 8" Jointer How much "UPDATE"



## anthony2877 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am going to look at a used Grizzly G1018 8" Jointer this afternoon. I am wondering what the reasonable price is for one of these…...... He's asking 400.

No extras with it but it does have a mobile base. Knives he said are worn and OK but should be sharpened or replaced. Photos of the unit look like it's in excellent condition and the tables look clean without rust. Paint looks dent and scratch free.

I will make sure to check the cutter bearings for play and take a few straight edges/rulers to check the beds for flatness and see if they are coplaner.

This will be my first jointer. I've been ready to pull the plug on a new Grizzy but I just ordered a new Saw Stop Pro Cabinet saw with 3 HP motor and all the options….. : ) Gloat LOL

I am still debating on new vs used on the jointer. But this will save a few bucks and leave me plenty of room for a new Bandsaw by going the used jointer route.

I've never checked a Jointer for coplaner etc but I"m assuming a straight edge and run the beds up and down making sure they stay even to the opposite bed without any significant differences front to back and side to side as one bed moves up and down the dovetail design.

Any thoughts or help appreciated.

Thanks

Ant

*UPDATE*

Thanks Everyone

And PWGPHOTO THAT'S A GREAT LOOKING jointer for the price!!!

Unfortunately the Grizzly had issues

To start with when I started it it made a hell of a racket. Owner stated that this was normal and he has a grizzly planer that makes the same noise. I am thinking "There's no way in hell that's NORMAL" And even though I have never owned, operated, or been around a Jointer common sense told me there were issues.

I found the cutter head pulley was loose and both allen head screws were almost all of the way out. After a good tightening the noise was improved by about 80%.

Next issue was the infeed and outfeed tables aren't coplaner but didn't look as if either bed was warped…….

The Killer for me was

1) The fence was warped by about a 1/16 of an inch. With a straight edge against the fence there was about 1/16 gap in the middle of the fence.

2) Both dovetails for infeed and outfeed table were froze and I was unable to move either…….....

I talked him down to 350 and then decided I better walk…….

Did I make the right decision?

Or is it easily repairable and worth the hassle at 350?

Hmmmmmm


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

$400 doesnt seem too bad to me if its in good shape.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Seems like a fair price to me, too. A new Grizzly 8 incher runs over $800, so you are at less than half of new.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd pay $400 if it's in good shape. Getting it for $375 would make it seem like more of a steal, but I sure wouldn't let a nice 8" jointer go over $25.


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

I paid $525 for my used Delta 8" and felt it was a good deal. It needed a very little rust cleaning and a couple of small parts, but for the price of a new 6" Grizzly, I got the 8" size I wanted. I think that $400 for the 8" Grizzly in decent shape would be a good deal. I am so glad I didn't get a 6" and wish for a bigger one.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

$400 is very reasonable. Especially since its likely the last jointer you'll ever need to buy.


----------



## anthony2877 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Everyone

And PWGPHOTO THAT'S A GREAT LOOKING jointer for the price!!!

Unfortunately the Grizzly had issues

To start with when I started it it made a hell of a racket. Owner stated that this was normal and he has a grizzly planer that makes the same noise. I am thinking "There's no way in hell that's NORMAL" And even though I have never owned, operated, or been around a Jointer common sense told me there were issues.

I found the cutter head pulley was loose and both allen head screws were almost all of the way out. After a good tightening the noise was improved by about 80%.

Next issue was the infeed and outfeed tables aren't coplaner but didn't look as if either bed was warped…....

The Killer for me was

1) The fence was warped by about a 1/16 of an inch. With a straight edge against the fence there was about 1/16 gap in the middle of the fence.

2) Both dovetails for infeed and outfeed table were froze and I was unable to move either…........

I talked him down to 350 and then decided I better walk…....

Did I make the right decision?

Or is it easily repairable and worth the hassle at 350?

Hmmmmmm


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

Not sure how easily repairable it was, but I probably would have walked away too for $350. Saving money buying used is great, but a new Grizzly 8" is only $825 and worth the piece of mind of having a warranty. I would keep looking or offer considerably less, then again I am no expert. I looked a long time, well about six months, for mine. I also said no to a bunch of machines that looked like they needed more work than they were worth to me for the money they asked. They might have been worth it and good machines, but the amount of rust and condition just made me uncomfortable. Keep looking and good luck.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Walk away….............................

Better deals are out there. Picking up a project isn't bad, but it has to be worth the effort. The fence alone would have sent me walking.


----------



## anthony2877 (Nov 13, 2012)

PW- I found the same Jointer you have on Craigslist a few weeks ago. Looked brand new ….... 550 price tag…..... I should have CALLED!!!!

Decided I was going to buy a New …..... Then decided to buy the SawStop…....... Ughhh I should have called

Oh well


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Got to listen to your instincts. If to you it didn't feel right, then it probably wasn't. There may have been more condition issues that you didn't see. The ones you mentioned were serious enough for you to walk away, then it wasn't in the cards. Unless you need a jointer NOW, just keep looking. Maybe in the meantime you could increase your spending limit and buy one new or used in good (for you) condition….I would have walked away based upon what you said…


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I would agree it was a good decision to walk. If he was trying to sell it with loose screws (the jointer, not the owner) and froze, then claims the sound is normal, how many times did he run it with those and other problems? He obviously doesn't know how to take care of mechanical equipment so who knows what other issues there may be you didn't see yet.

On second thought, the owner is probably the one with the loose screw for running a jointer that isn't operating right-can you imagine if those allen bolt let loose when it was running?


----------

